# Sticky  Snowboard Boot Fit Tips - New video series installment One



## Jimi7

Great video. Kudos to you guys who are putting so much effort into getting people into the right boots. I'm so lucky that I don't have issues finding boots.

Angry Snowboarder has a good series on how to modify your boots/liner to customize the fit.


----------



## Surgeon

Wow, very well done!
Glad I could be a small part of it!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Happy to see this pinned/sticky'd. Great job @Wiredsport! Back in the day there was very little useful boot fitting info...admin/mods delete the boot faq...lots of the links are not working. wrath


----------



## j0321

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am STOKED to be getting started on a new series of videos on snowboarding gear and gear sizing. Here is installment One. It is the first of a group that I will do on boot sizing. I have many more planned and I hope that you will find these useful and possibly share them around. A big thanks to those of you who submitted foot videos!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Awesome video. Currently struggling to find a boot that fits--I'm having issues with getting my heel into the heel pocket. If i pull the liner out, no issues--but when the liner is in the boot, I just can't get the heel to pop into the pocket. This creates INSANE pain on my outer foot and ankle bone.


----------



## Wiredsport

j0321 said:


> Awesome video. Currently struggling to find a boot that fits--I'm having issues with getting my heel into the heel pocket. If i pull the liner out, no issues--but when the liner is in the boot, I just can't get the heel to pop into the pocket. This creates INSANE pain on my outer foot and ankle bone.


Hi,

The best spot to start is always with your 4 barefoot measurements. Please take those and then let us know your current boot specifics. 

STOKED!


----------



## MistaKupa

Hello WIRED! ,

I would like to ask you if by any chance you could help me with choosing the right size of 32 snowboard boots. Currently I am looking at ThirtyTwo Mullair (3XD) 2020 and also 2021.

The thing is, I dont have any place to try them on first in my country or any other boots, I dont know if they dont have any in stores because of COVID (closed resorts) or what.. so I need to buy them online from different country and because of that I am really carefull with picking size for that amount of money, haha.

My foot measurment now in Mondo were approximately
RIGHT FOOT : 26,4/5cm 95-7mm
LEFT FOOT: 26cm 93-5mm.
I need to buy ruler becasue with meter it was little bit harder, haha
I was thinking that according to their SizeCharts I should probably go for US8.5/41EU but idk if thats correct move.

Now,I rode some "low end" 150€ burtons for almost 12years, which are completly destroyed and they were size 9.5 which is actually 27.5 in mondo so they were not right I guess.

I know that everything feels little bit different for everybody as we are not the same, but I would really appreciate at least some kind of " in general" guidance and help with fitting.

Thank you for help in advance ^_^


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Mista,

You are a Mondo 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots (your smaller foot is 260, size 8). You are a standard D width so, yes, you will see great performance improvements by sizing down to your Mondo size!

If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!











Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews


Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews




www.resellerratings.com













Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot


Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.




www.trustpilot.com


----------



## MistaKupa

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Mista,
> 
> You are a Mondo 265 or size 8.5 US in snowboard boots (your smaller foot is 260, size 8). You are a standard D width so, yes, you will see great performance improvements by sizing down to your Mondo size!
> 
> If the assistance provided has been helpful to you, your positive reviews on either of the sites below (or both) would be greatly appreciated. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport Consumer Verified Ratings & Reviews
> 
> 
> Find the best stores, Read Real Customer Ratings and Write Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resellerratings.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiredsport is rated "Average" with 3.7 / 5 on Trustpilot
> 
> 
> Do you agree with Wiredsport's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 45 customers have already said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trustpilot.com


Thank you for help! I ordered at my MONDO size so I will update to let everyone know how they feel. Also I have a quick question about heath molding. I dont know if this is correct thread to ask it or if I should ask in other thread (let me know) ,but as I have to do heath molding at home obviously, do you have any tips how to heat mold at home and also if I should use some form of the toe cap? Thank you.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi,

Our tips for heat molding are here: Heat Fit FAQ - Love your feet

I would strongly suggest against heat molding at home. Two very common outcomes are 1. permanent liner damage, and 2. no change to the liner from the process.


----------



## Snow-Behave

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am STOKED to be getting started on a new series of videos on snowboarding gear and gear sizing. Here is installment One. It is the first of a group that I will do on boot sizing. I have many more planned and I hope that you will find these useful and possibly share them around. A big thanks to those of you who submitted foot videos!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


"At No Time should loose circulation or feel pain..." OK, that makes sense to me, but the sun and sport snow sports veteran who put me in the 32 TM-2 Stevens size 9s said that that will go away after I pack-out the boots after a while. My feet do loose circulation when I put them on to pack them out in the home. I have not ridden on them yet. Just bought three days ago. He heated them and we did the initial het molding at the store. I have work them at home, tightened to what I believe will be riding tightness, and after 5-10 minutes both feet get numb. Now your video says this should not happen. Fine. BTW he measured my feet with the metal tool while I was sitting down. I generally where 91/2 to 10 street or dress shoes. It seems correct he put me in size 9 (maybe even too big for your experience) but I get foot numbness. Should I loosen the inner lining and out laces? Do you think that is what is cutting my blood flow? Thank you!


----------



## Wiredsport

Snow-Behave said:


> "At No Time should loose circulation or feel pain..." OK, that makes sense to me, but the sun and sport snow sports veteran who put me in the 32 TM-2 Stevens size 9s said that that will go away after I pack-out the boots after a while. My feet do loose circulation when I put them on to pack them out in the home. I have not ridden on them yet. Just bought three days ago. He heated them and we did the initial het molding at the store. I have work them at home, tightened to what I believe will be riding tightness, and after 5-10 minutes both feet get numb. Now your video says this should not happen. Fine. BTW he measured my feet with the metal tool while I was sitting down. I generally where 91/2 to 10 street or dress shoes. It seems correct he put me in size 9 (maybe even too big for your experience) but I get foot numbness. Should I loosen the inner lining and out laces? Do you think that is what is cutting my blood flow? Thank you!


Please post your four barefoot measurements taken as described in this video. 

STOKED!


----------



## Snow-Behave

Wiredsport said:


> Please post your four barefoot measurements taken as described in this video.
> 
> STOKED!


I measured per instructions: 
Right: length = 26.5 cm width = 9.9cm
Left: length = 27 cm width = 10cm

After all the reading and re-reading I may be E width. Maybe my size 9 32s TM-2 Stevens are just too narrow and that's why I lose circulation. They have already been store heat molded.


----------



## Wiredsport

Snow-Behave said:


> I measured per instructions:
> Right: length = 26.5 cm width = 9.9cm
> Left: length = 27 cm width = 10cm
> 
> After all the reading and re-reading I may be E width. Maybe my size 9 32s TM-2 Stevens are just too narrow and that's why I lose circulation. They have already been store heat molded.


Yes, You are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots (your smaller foot is 265, 8.5). You are an E width so standard width boots (even in your Mondo Size) will cause a host of problems. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide Or Salomon Synapse Wide in Mondo 270. Heat molding is entirely reversible so return of the original boots should be no issue.

STOKED!


----------



## Snow-Behave

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, You are Mondopoint 270 or size 9 US in snowboard boots (your smaller foot is 265, 8.5). You are an E width so standard width boots (even in your Mondo Size) will cause a host of problems. I would strongly suggest either the Salomon Dialogue Wide Or Salomon Synapse Wide in Mondo 270. Heat molding is entirely reversible so return of the original boots should be no issue.
> 
> STOKED!


YES. I have not used them yet. Called the store and I will return them. They understand my specific measurement situation and suggested I work with their experienced snowboard “specialist”. I had worked with their veteran ski specialist - he just didn’t pay attention to my foot width. Hopefully I can get them to order both of the Solomon boots you suggested and I can try them both there.
Thank you!!!


----------



## Snow-Behave

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am STOKED to be getting started on a new series of videos on snowboarding gear and gear sizing. Here is installment One. It is the first of a group that I will do on boot sizing. I have many more planned and I hope that you will find these useful and possibly share them around. A big thanks to those of you who submitted foot videos!
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Hi Wiredsport: How wide is wide in the wide snowboard boot? That is if I am just in the wide territory - 10cm or E- will I be swimming in the Wide boot? Anyway I will be lucky to find the Salomon Dialogue or Synapse Wide mens 9 US. Can't find them anywhere online. Any other suggestions for Mondo 270 (US 9 mens) with E wide (mondo 10cm)?
What do you think about the Burton Photon Boa -Wide Snowboard Boots?
Thank you!


----------



## Wiredsport

Snow-Behave said:


> Hi Wiredsport: How wide is wide in the wide snowboard boot? That is if I am just in the wide territory - 10cm or E- will I be swimming in the Wide boot? Anyway I will be lucky to find the Salomon Dialogue or Synapse Wide mens 9 US. Can't find them anywhere online. Any other suggestions for Mondo 270 (US 9 mens) with E wide (mondo 10cm)?
> What do you think about the Burton Photon Boa -Wide Snowboard Boots?
> Thank you!


Hi,

The Two specific boots that I suggested are designed for E width. Those are the boots that you will want. No other boots are currently produced for E width and I would not suggest other models for your measurements.

STOKED!


----------



## adam_z

Hey, saw your posts on boot sizing, and I appreciate all your help.

I followed the video to measure a bare foot against the wall, etc. My larger foot is 11 1/4" long (give or take a cm), and 4 1/4" wide (give or take a cm). 

Based on what I can ascertain here, I figured I needed size 11 boots, and was able to confirm this at a local shop (who was out of a size 11 on the exact boot I was after). The 10.5 crams my toes just a bit too much, and I’m not sure any amount of packing it out would solve for this. 

One other issue I have, is that the my foot and especially my heel are narrow. So it’ll lift or move more in a lot of boots. The Ride seem to do well for me however. But K2 for example’s will allow too much lateral movement (in a dice 11).

I settled on Ride Insanos last year in size 12 (11 & 11.5 wrong an option). And by the end of the season, I knew they were too large. I’d be open to another set this year if I can find them in stock anywhere. Or I’d look at the Tridents (but will want to test fit them). The local shop said they’d call to see if they can order a set of both, but I’ll also look around just in case.

One other issue I have, is that the my foot and especially my heel are narrow. So it’ll lift or move more in a lot of boots. The Ride seem to do well for me however. But K2 for example’s will allow too much lateral movement (in a dice 11).

That said, I’m wondering if you know of any other brands I might look at. I’ll also plan to buy some inserts that can be custom molded to help. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Wiredsport

adam_z said:


> Hey, saw your posts on boot sizing, and I appreciate all your help.
> 
> I followed the video to measure a bare foot against the wall, etc. My larger foot is 11 1/4" long (give or take a cm), and 4 1/4" wide (give or take a cm).


Hi Adam, 1 cm is a full boot size (two half sizes) so we will need to get much more precise measurements. Please post up images of your four barefoot measurements being taken, showing the entire foot, the wall and your measuring tool in each image.

STOKED!


----------



## adam_z

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Adam, 1 cm is a full boot size (two half sizes) so we will need to get much more precise measurements. Please post up images of your four barefoot measurements being taken, showing the entire foot, the wall and your measuring tool in each image.
> 
> STOKED!


Sorry, 1-2mm (auto correct). 11.25-.26 inches long. Well below 11.5 size on your measurement tool. And in test fitting several boots today, 10.5 would cause a significant amount of crowding of my toes. Size 11 is tight, but has room to pack out.


----------



## Wiredsport

adam_z said:


> Sorry, 1-2mm (auto correct). 11.25-.26 inches long. Well below 11.5 size on your measurement tool. And in test fitting several boots today, 10.5 would cause a significant amount of crowding of my toes. Size 11 is tight, but has room to pack out.


Yes, but you are right on the size divide line in both length and width and even 1mm would sway your size . Please post up images of your four barefoot measurements being taken, showing the entire foot, the wall and your measuring tool in each image.

STOKED!


----------



## adam_z

Wiredsport said:


> Yes, but you are right on the size divide line in both length and width and even 1mm would sway your size . Please post up images of your four barefoot measurements being taken, showing the entire foot, the wall and your measuring tool in each image.
> 
> STOKED!


Here’s some pics. I drew the lines, then moved my foot to take a pic. As I shift my foot slightly, it can cause the distance to increase a small amount. So when I measured yesterday (doing it the same way), I measured at 11 1/4”.

Also, I did ensure my foot was straight when measured for length.


----------



## Wiredsport

adam_z said:


> Here’s some pics. I drew the lines, then moved my foot to take a pic. As I shift my foot slightly, it can cause the distance to increase a small amount. So when I measured yesterday (doing it the same way), I measured at 11 1/4”.
> 
> Also, I did ensure my foot was straight when measured for length.


Great, I see the problem. Your foot is actually in the middle of the 5 mm measurement range for mondopoint 285 or size 10.5 US in snowboard boots. But, your width is actually E width which requires a specific Wide boot. I would strongly suggest the Salomon Dialogue Wide or Synapse Wide in Mondo 285 or size 10.5 US.

STOKED!


----------



## MonsieurFop

Moved to "Snowboard Boot Size Web Tool - Mondo, Brannock & Internet".


----------

